
Proposal – let’s backport Go := to C - ingve
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7758
======
DmitryOlshansky
As if that ever was the problem with C.

Multiple return values could have been way more handy but even that would be a
though sell.

------
gshrikant
IMHO this would lower the already limited type information contained in a C
program. `auto` still has some use in C++ where typing out repetitive template
types can get tedious but it still reduces readability in my opinion.

------
earenndil
But...but...c already has variable assignment with definition?

    
    
        int x = bar(i);

